

Get a free 25GB Box account when signing up for Hojoki - prud
http://hojoki.com/2012/12/hojoki-and-box-get-a-free-25gb-box-account/

======
msh
The big limitation is that each file can't have a size larger than 100
megabyte.

~~~
mistercow
Another big limitation is no Linux sync. Even if you don't currently have a
Linux machine, do you really want your choices limited in the future by your
file hosting service?

~~~
spindritf
Your account at Box.com is available as a (secure) webDAV share. You can
easily use it in Linux, in Nautilus it's just like any other remote resource.

~~~
mistercow
WebDAV in Nautilus works very well, but it is by no means the same level of
convenience as syncing a la box.com or Dropbox.

I mean hell, I can mount an FTP server in Nautilus too, but I'm not going to
trade my Dropbox for FTP.

------
metastew
Is this like Google Wave? I watched the video in the tour page and I'm still
not exactly clear what it is.

~~~
JasonFruit
It's not clear to me, either — which is also like Google Wave. I followed
links to try to figure it out, but others may not have; why would a special-
offer page not at least try to describe what the service is? Not smart
marketing.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Sounds too good to be true... How long will it last before I have to start
paying?

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
PC world reckons the Box account will always be free [1], and Hojoki says that
there will always be a free plan [2].

[1] [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2018603/get-a-free-25gb-
box-a...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2018603/get-a-free-25gb-box-account-
when-you-sign-up-for-hojoki.html) [2] <http://hojoki.com/#plans>

~~~
indiecore
Can you only access the 25 GB Box account via the Hoijoki dash or is it just a
regular Box account?

~~~
prud
After signing up through Hojoki you have a regular Box account with 25GB for
free as a starting point.

~~~
aroberge
Did sign up ... and did NOT get 25GB - just the regular 5.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
You need to click on a link in Hojoki on the right once you've logged in, not
on the link you see when you click to activate Box... I nearly fell for that.

